# VW Phaeton 3.0 TDI Trunk problems



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, i got a problem. My Phaeton doesnt want to open or close trunk. When i push the button to open phaeton on key or on trunk logo tail lights blink twice and nothing more. Pushing button to close trunk inside of trunk or pushing button in door at the driver side it does nothing.

I tryed to reset settings through my laptop (VAG-COM), tryed trunk trick. I checked all cables going to Trunk computer every cable is fine. But electronic trunk doesnt work.

I should replace trunk computer or there is something to do else?

Please help me.

P.S Sorry for my bad english


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Your English looks good to me.

There is a fuse somewhere that needs checking.. have you checked out all the trunk (boot!) threads in the ToC? 

good luck


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes i checked every fuse in trunk on the left, and under steering wheel every fuse is fine.

I checked everything through VAG-COM no erros everything seems fine.

By the way when i open trunk with my key, car doesnt recognize that trunk is open, it always showed as closed trunk.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Savageris,
Welcome to this great forum. You will find many answers in the TOC (Table of Contents), specific to the Phaeton. In order to make the communication a bit more efficient, please take some time to update your profile with information about the car you own, engine type, model year etc, along with details of your own location. This way, you will get a more precise answer to your questions in the future.

With regard to your trunk-lid problem, I noticed you are talking about laptop and VAC. Do I conclude correctly that you are using some generic ODB-II diagnostic scan tool, connected your laptop? For the Phaeton, you need a VCDS from Ross-Tech, together with the software. The difference with generic tools is its ability to scan ALL controllers in the Phaeton instead of just the ECU. Using the VCDS, formerly called VAG-COM, you are able to address the convenience controller, (#46of which the trunk lid controller is a slave module) and to list the status of all of its functions.

Your problem could be related to a defective trunk lid controller (J605). More information about diagnosing, replacing and adaptation of that controller can be found HERE.

Willem


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Willam, yes i used VAG-COM i just forgot how it calls (sorry about that  )

Thanks for your support


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Would you care to post your VCDS scan? Perhaps someone here can glean extra information from it.

Chris


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

2 Faults Found:

01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

Actualy i tryed to force hydraulics motor to work and he is working perfectly, but somehow he doesnt get a signal to work from (J605) and as i sayed J605 module gets the signal to open trunk because signals flashes twice when i push Logo or button on key.

What could it be ?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Frayed wiring? Has your car got the updated arm for the wiring harness to the boot (the one with the extra reinforcement around the hinge)?

Harry


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

Savageris said:


> 00317 - Rear Lid Control Module (J605)
> 004 - No Signal/Communication
> ....J605 module gets the signal to open trunk because signals flashes twice when i push Logo or button on key.


Hi Savageris,

This error is typical for a non-functional J605, which is located in the lower hat-shelf. Also typical is a non-functional trunk interior lighting. When the trunk lid is opened, probably none of the lights are illuminated?

Your signal flashes twice, because it is the KESSY controller which originally received the message to open the trunk lid all right. Then the KESSY sends a message to the #46 Central Convenience Controller, which in turn passed the message to the J605 trunk lid controller. Nothing happens, because J605 is dead.

A related thread describes similar problems as yours: HERE

A new one may cost as much as 350 Euro. When you find one on e-bay, please make sure that you can get a refund in case it doesn't work, because I suspect that a lot of them came from cars with non-functional trunk lids.

Willem


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

I hoped that is not J605 damnit im full of dissapointment right now 

Anyways thanks everybody for help i try help other people if i know the answer


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The used part is not expensive, but as Willem says, sometimes unscrupulous people sell off parts they think are broken. But sometimes their fault is elsewhere in the car, so the part is not broken after all, and we win!

The usual version for a 2005 car is 3D0 909 610 D and the latest version is 3D0 909 610 F.

Try here... 

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

When I had this problem it was caused by the trunk lid position being out of synch with the latch mechanism, after an ill-informed person (me) manually closed the trunk lid. The give-away was the panel warning display indicated the trunk wasn't shut although visually it appeared to be closed. Worth a look. 
Andrew


----------



## c4sey (Jun 22, 2011)

*check controller and wiring*

Hi Savageris, I had the same problem with my trunk lid. I ended up buying used controller, actually my relative sent it to me from used parts shop in Kaunas. The problem was not solved by the controller replacement, but at least lights started to flash and move the trunk lid. The movement was still erratic and it did not work as it should. The next step for me was to fix wiring under the trunk lid cover, the place, where the cable retracts into the trunk lid. I opened a plastic cover and found one wire to be broken and at least 5 other wires with cracked isolation on them. I simply cut exposed wires one by one and replaced them with new wires. This did the trick, I don't have problems with the trunk lid anymore. I would suggest to check the wiring first, before you spend money on the new or used controller. By the way used controller cost in Kaunas was $100 plus shipping to Florida. Good luck.

Casey


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you for information  Kaunas is 100km far away from my city so i think i visit it


----------



## Savageris (Jul 8, 2012)

I finaly bought J605 trunk computer and it solved all the trunk problems.

Thanks who helped me.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know - helpful.
Regards
Mike


----------

